# Cleaning tablets - what do they do exactly?



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Just out of interest&#8230; do the cleaning tablets actually do anything?? I have used them quite a few times now and as far as I can see (on a Sage DTP), there is nothing coming back out other than clear water and a few bits of dissolved cleaning stuff. Would you expect some coffee residue or something?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Not much point in using them on a DTP really as no 3 way action to suck coffee, grinds and water etc at the end of the shot. You should still remove the shower screen, sealing rings and clean those also wipe behind the shower screen

If things in a mess, brown coffee stains etc get some puly cleaning powder - probably best to use rubber gloves.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

@ajohn Ha, thank you, really useful reply and I suspected they weren't doing much. Maybe I could crush them and use them as cleaner.

Havent actually managed to remove the shower screen yet. Can't find the right size Allen key at the moment 😂


----------

